# Deepdene - WW2 Southern Railway Traffic Control Centre



## Malenis (Jan 27, 2018)

I wasn't going to bother posting with the recent influx of visits to this one but then.....I guess I did  

During WW2, the Southern Railway took control of Deepdene Hotel in Surrey for its wartime emergency headquarters. Within the grounds they used existing natural caves to excavate an underground control centre bunker which housed the headquarter’s telephone exchange and traffic control for 30 staff. The control centre remained in operation until the mid 1960’s.

Rooms included: control room, meeting room, switchboard room (3 positions used 24hours a day), battery room, bedroom for the night officer, toilet facilities, main distribution frame/maintainers room.

There were 3 entrances and a 79 step spiral staircase to the emergency exit.












































I haven't looked fully at the other reports to see if anyone has posted a plan but I found this:


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 27, 2018)

My backyard derp! You did a great job of lighting that and your pics are good and sharp. I was assured this was going to be sealed very quickly after it got opened up. I guess some people’s idea of quick is different from mine! Nice work, great to see it pop up again!


----------



## Malenis (Jan 27, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> My backyard derp! You did a great job of lighting that and your pics are good and sharp. I was assured this was going to be sealed very quickly after it got opened up. I guess some people’s idea of quick is different from mine! Nice work, great to see it pop up again!



Thank you. Someone may have made fast work of reopening it? Is it usually bricked up?


----------



## HughieD (Jan 27, 2018)

Superb set. Like the way you have lit this place.


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 27, 2018)

On the cards for this year. Place looks wicked


----------



## krela (Jan 28, 2018)

Beautiful eye for detail as always.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice photos. Looking at the map seems to be quite a large underground complex.


----------

